# Show us Your Tools!



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Like it says :thumbsup: I'm hoping for some fine collections :thumbsup:

This is all I have and I've never taken them out. Boogie the cat uses them.



Lets see the real stuff......don't be shy 

Cheers


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Mainly consisting of Sheffield's finest & hickory from the US of A...










I know you are all deeply envious of the quality ^^^^^, but it has taken me 50+ years to amass this fine collection. :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Mainly consisting of Sheffield's finest & hickory from the US of A...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like a PROPER tool set Alan  . No sissy messing around .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Mainly consisting of Sheffield's finest & hickory from the US of A...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amateur. :laughing2dw:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

.....you dirty sod,i thought this was a respectable forum!


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's mine. Bet not many of you have a back press ?


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's some of mine and yes I do have a watch back press Minute, beer bottle is empty brought back from Croatia for no better reason than I liked it!










The rest as per other posts are in here.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a few of mine....


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You wanna see mi shed think I have a touch of OCD








:sign_wtf:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

On a more serious note, this is my homemade work bench and the stuff I have at the moment...


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

My office (it isn't usually this tidy  )


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

animalone said:


> My office (it isn't usually this tidy  )


 Tidy and clean.....you could almost mend a watch on there...........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure about fixing them but I could knock up a few spares

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

niveketak said:


> The rest as per other posts are in here.


 Shortly, my tools roller cabinets, and boxes are getting sold, and I'm looking forward to see them go. Keeping enough for my bike, and that's it. :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Shortly, my tools roller cabinets, and boxes are getting sold, and I'm looking forward to see them go. Keeping enough for my bike, and that's it. :yes:


 Does that mean a name change to " Spanner."


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I asked my wife if I could show my tool. She said: " Do your little friends have a 16:9 screen?" :huh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> I asked my wife if I could show my tool. She said: " Do your little friends have a 16:9 screen?" :huh:


 It's OK I'm on a mobile phone :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> Does that mean a name change to " Spanner."


 No, it will be changed to "No, I'm not repairing your digger on a Sunday afternoon". :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> Does that mean a name change to " Spanner."


 More like 'adjustable'........ :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> More like 'adjustable'........ :laugh: :laugh:


 With these tools you can just about ruin most things. :laughing2dw:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Mainly consisting of Sheffield's finest & hickory from the US of A...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothing like a good hammer, pipe wrench and croppers for fixing watches with. A little bit cumbersome for re-assembly though. :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> " Do your little friends have a 16:9 screen?" :huh:


 Are we talking millimeters here ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> With these tools you can just about ruin most things. :laughing2dw:


 At CompairBroomWade, the motto was 'Always carry a hammer and a Durex......if you can't fix it, [email protected] it!'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RSR934 said:


> A little bit cumbersome for re-assembly though. :thumbs_up:


 That's what the vice is for.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> With these tools you can just about ruin most things. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

RWP said:


> It's OK I'm on a mobile phone :thumbsup:


 You don't know what you're missing. I'll send you an autographed copy. ba ha ha..... :laugh:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> That's what the vice is for.


 You just need a piece of wood on either jaw to protect the glass.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Shortly, my tools roller cabinets, and boxes are getting sold, and I'm looking forward to see them go. Keeping enough for my bike, and that's it. :yes:


 As I get older I start to think the same, but I have 2 elderly cars that need fairly frequent maintenance of one sort or another, one with metric fastenings one with AF type so 2 lots of lots of things needed! I could lose one but the other will need the keys prying from my fingers. :bash:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

niveketak said:


> As I get older I start to think the same, but I have 2 elderly cars that need fairly frequent maintenance of one sort or another, one with metric fastenings one with AF type so 2 lots of lots of things needed! I could lose one but the other will need the keys prying from my fingers. :bash:


 Why don't you sell your tools and get a "metric adjustable" and an "AF" adjustable.......sorted.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

As a slight aside on this thread, which is the best 'knife' for opening pop-off case backs?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Biker said:


> As a slight aside on this thread, which is the best 'knife' for opening pop-off case backs?


 A proper case knife :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

RWP said:


> A proper case knife :thumbsup:


 Aye, I get that, I have a case knife but it is worse than shoite, all it does is skip and scratch, so I need a decent one.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Only watched the Watchmaker using them, must be some better the others I suppose. I have used the edge of a Swiss Army knife


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Biker said:


> As a slight aside on this thread, which is the best 'knife' for opening pop-off case backs?


 I must admit I too would like to know the answer to this , I have one but like yourself it normally skips off and scratches the case. Sometimes I have used a blade on a pen knife but prefer the "proper tool"


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

@jsud2002 @Biker personally I would use the Victorinox (been using the same one for about 15 years)










The blade is a little thicker than some of the others so it won't flex as much, the real key to not slipping is practice though.

my top tip is find the opening point (small lip or chamfer on the case back) and push the blade straight in between the case and back most backs will pop with this think of it more as a wedge and try to avoid using it as a crowbar as that is more likely to slip


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Biker said:


> As a slight aside on this thread, which is the best 'knife' for opening pop-off case backs?












One of these should do the job.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure about fixing them but I could knock up a few spares
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 What m/c is it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> What m/c is it?


 Not sure, it was just some generic cnc lathe with driven tooling. I think it was American but it could have been a far east copy with an American/Euro sounding name like many of them are these days.

A bit like these XYZ machines where they just import the basic carcass from the far east and build them up here with American Pro Turn control systems.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Not sure, it was just some generic cnc lathe with driven tooling. I think it was American but it could have been a far east copy with an American/Euro sounding name like many of them are these days.
> 
> A bit like these XYZ machines where they just import the basic carcass from the far east and build them up here with American Pro Turn control systems.


 The back of it looked familar but then again most lathes and machining centres look like that.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just quit my job :feck:

its ok i accepted another offer the same day (actually about an hour or so before) :clap:

oddly i was sort of able to discuss what i do but never really did, and now cannot discuss what i am about to do (so won't). the first rule of fightclub is ...

pretty much same tools as before (whatever they were) :laugh:

it'll be nice to throw the mobile phone away though :thumbsup: but that'll mean no work day shots either 

currently quite time poor and working odd hours - soon to also be working odd hours, but not time poor :drinks:

and we won the rugby :thumbs_up:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My toolkit...










I don't do a lot of DIY.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

my little collection all tucked away nicely


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just a few of mine....


 My wife would love you she has obsession with tractors


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Biker said:


> Aye, I get that, I have a case knife but it is worse than shoite, all it does is skip and scratch, so I need a decent one.


 My Bergeon 4932 case knife works really well. £16.95 from CousinsUk; which seems the cheapest. Up to £30/£40+ elsewhere.

Gary


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to like stripping old watches, Cleaning and drying them in this then rebuilding and lubricating along the way, Then Arthritis set in and I was dropping tools in to the movements 

I sold the parts cleaner and now I only fit the odd cell..










The baskets..










The control, Rotation speed is adjustable, The switch to the right is to turn on the heating element to dry the parts in the cast iron open bottomed pot, The heat arises and the rotating basket spreads the warm air over the parts..










John :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

RSR934 said:


> One of these should do the job.


 And for the really stubborn ones!










I'm actually more a of a hoarder when it comes to tools than watches, Guns and knives!! 










There's twice as many tools in there now as well as a samll British car from the 70's :huh:










Just a very few of the carbooty prizes from over the years!!























































John


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> my little collection all tucked away nicely


 That space hopper needs blowing up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

These are similar to the tools we used but not exactly.

https://www.bluematchbox.co.uk/ctm-pottery-tool-kit.html

Our wooden tools we carved from the brushes supplied when they became worn. We had Small, thin tipped (very sharp) steel knives, that were sent to the OEM for re- tipping. We were supplied with sponges (of several shapes and sizes), very important for blending in joins and also for cleaning brushes. Various sizes of steel "hole borers" that allowed cast parts to get airflow when kiln fired. And, many buckets of water! 

I often thought that pottery work was part science, part alchemy and a bit of reversed logic. :laugh:


----------

